

Anandtech Reviews the Eee Pad Transformer - martythemaniak
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4277/asus-eee-pad-transformer-review

======
bane
This looks really awesome. The tablet price is almost about right, but the
dock is a hair too pricey.

In concept though (and apparently in practice if all of the iPad owners who
tote their tablet around with keyboard in tow is any indication) this is a
potential future of computing.

------
ericmoritz
I'm waiting if I can use CTRL and META in Connectbot. If that's true, this
thing will replace my EEEPC 1001HE.

